# OpenVZ networking Konfiguration



## Germanius (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe gerade eine VM aufgesetzt und würde nun gerne in der VM Ispconfig nach dem Pefect setup installieren. Allerdings bleib ich am Punkt Configure the Network vi /etc/network/interfaces hängen.
eth0 kann das ja nicht sein oder? Funktioniert auch nicht.
Habe mal ein bisschen gegooglet, müsste über veth gehen, aber wie genau sieht dann die Datei aus?
Kann mir mal jemand seine Beispieldatei zeigen?

Lieben Dank.


----------



## Germanius (6. Mai 2010)

Momentan sieht die Standardkonfig ja so aus


```
# This configuration file is auto-generated.
# WARNING: Do not edit this file, otherwise your changes will be lost.
# Please edit template /etc/network/interfaces.template instead.


# Auto generated interfaces
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto venet0
iface venet0 inet static
        address 127.0.0.1
        netmask 255.255.255.255
        broadcast 0.0.0.0
        up route add -net 192.0.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev venet0
        up route add default gw 192.0.2.1
auto venet0:0
iface venet0:0 inet static
        address meinezusätzlicheip
        netmask 255.255.255.255
        broadcast 0.0.0.0
```
Reicht das um Ispconfig einwandfrei zum Laufen zu kriegen?


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn Du in einer openvz VM installierst, brauchst Du das netzwerk garnicht konfigurieren, das macht alles openvz selbst. Du kannst also den Schritt im Tutorial einfach überspringen.


----------



## Germanius (6. Mai 2010)

Danke, das ist schon mal gut zu wissen!

Quota muss ich ja auf dem Root installieren, nicht in der virtuellen Maschine.
Wie sollte ich da vorgehen? Erst Quota nach dem Perfect Setup installieren, dann Openvz und danach die virtuelle Maschine mit Ispconfig?
Denn irgendwie läufts nicht so richtig. Als ich Quota nicht installiert habe lief Openvz wunderbar. Dann hab ich bei einer anderen Installation zuerst Quota installiert und dann konnt ich keine VMs starten. Irgendwas passt nicht zusammen, muss ich bei der Quotainstallation was anders machen als im Perfect Setup?


----------



## Germanius (6. Mai 2010)

Oder muss ich gar kein Quota installieren und einrichten, da das Openvz schon automatisch macht?


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2010)

In der VM muss kein Quota installiert werden. Du musst Quota nur auf dem Host server installieren und einrichten.


----------



## Germanius (6. Mai 2010)

Ja, das habe ich auch gar nicht erst probiert, war mir klar.
Es ging mir um den Host. Wie muss ich auf dem Root, wo die VMs laufen, Quota installieren? Habs so versucht wie im Perfect Setup, aber das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2010)

Das sollte aber funktionieren. Hab ich zumindest auf meinen Servern so gemacht.


----------



## Germanius (6. Mai 2010)

/etc/fstab


```
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
none /dev/pts devpts gid=5,mode=620 0 0
/dev/md0 none swap sw 0 0
/dev/md1 /boot ext3 defaults 0 0
/dev/md2 / ext3 errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0 1
```
Sieht das bei dir auch so aus?


----------



## Germanius (7. Mai 2010)

Journaled Quota läuft jetzt ohne Probleme..

Danach hab ich dann Openvz installiert und beim Versuch die erste virtuelle Maschine zu erstellen mit 


```
vzctl create 182 --ostemplate debian-5.0-amd64-minimal --config vps.basic
```
kommen folgende Fehlermeldungen


```
vzquota : (error) Quota on syscall for 182: File exists
vzquota on failed [3]
vzquota : (error) Quota is not running for id 182
```
..irgendwas ist ja immer. Hat wer eine Idee? Die Maschine stoppt sofort wieder.

Die Lösungen, die mir google vorschlägt, von wegen mit 


```
[FONT=courier new]lsof  2> /dev/null | egrep '/vz/root/182|/vz/private/182'[/FONT]
```
die Prozesse zu finden, die drauf zugreifen, funktioniert nicht. Zeigt er mir keine an. Außerdem tritt der Fehler ja gleich beim ersten Ertellen der VM auf.


----------



## Germanius (7. Mai 2010)

Hab nun Second-level-quota für die VM aktiviert


```
vzctl set 182 --quotaugidlimit 100 --save
```
..aber starten kann ich sie immer noch nicht. Gleicher Fehler wie oben.

Ich vermute mal bei der Eirnichtung von Quota ist was falsch. Geht es mit Journaled Quota nicht?


----------



## Germanius (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich aus /etc/fstab die Einträge für Quota entferne, die ich laut dem Perfect Setup hinzufügen muss, dann startet die VM.

Funktionieren denn nun überhaupt Quotas in der VM??


----------



## Till (10. Mai 2010)

Es kann sein, dass es auch ohne quota geht. probier es doch mal aus.


----------



## adalbert-walter (13. Juli 2010)

würde dir proxmox empfehlen.

Nen Hoster der sowas anbietet. Z.B. ip-projects.de
nicht getestet aber wird als virtualisierunslösung dort angeboten


----------



## Quest (7. Feb. 2011)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit der Netzwerkkonfiguration mit meinem ersten Gast (Deb Lenny min).
Folgende Umgebung: 
Hetzner DS 3000 mit 1 Haupt-IP
1 zusätzliches Subnet mit 6 nutzbaren Adressen
Host ist ein Deb Lenny nach ISPConfig3 Perfect Server und http://howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-debian-lenny-amd64

Von meinem Subnet wollte ich eine IP der VM geben.
/etc/network/interfaces auf der VM:

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
auto venet0
iface venet0 inet static
        address 127.0.0.1
        netmask 255.255.255.255
        broadcast 0.0.0.0
        up route add -net 192.0.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.255 dev venet0
        up route add default gw 192.0.2.1
auto venet0:0
iface venet0:0 inet static
        address meinezusatzip1
        netmask 255.255.255.255
        broadcast 0.0.0.0
```
auf dem Host:

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# device: eth0
auto  eth0
iface eth0 inet static
  address   meinehauptip
  broadcast 78.46.85.63
  netmask   255.255.255.224
  gateway   78.46.85.33

auto vmbr0
iface vmbr0 inet static
  address meinehauptip
  broadcast 78.46.85.63
  netmask   255.255.255.224
  bridge_ports none
  bridge_stp off
  bridge_fd 0
```
Die Änderungen an /etc/sysctl.conf und /etc/vz/vz.conf habe ich wie im Howto http://howtoforge.com/installing-and-using-openvz-on-debian-lenny-amd64 beschrieben durchgeführt.

Mein Gast kann sich selbst pingen, kann die Haupt-IP des Host pingen, aber nix, das außerhalb des Hosts steht.

Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2011)

Warum konfigurierst Du das Netzwerk denn so kompliziert? Ich habe bei meinem hetzner Server nichts beim Netzwerk extra konfiguriert sondern einfach das von Dir oben verlinkte Howto genommen, also keine Netzwerk Bridge etc. auf dme host und die Ip einfach mit:

vzctl set 101 --ipadd 192.168.0.101 --save

zur VM hinzugefügt. Mehr war bei mir nicht notwendig.


----------



## Quest (7. Feb. 2011)

Ich habe die vmbr aus den Interfaces des Hosts wieder entfernt.
Die IP ist dem Gast ja bereits genau auf diese Weise zugewiesen.
Funktioniert leider trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2011)

Ich hab bei mir noch folgendes auf dem host in der interfaces Datei:

# default route to access subnet
up route add -net 78.46.85.11 netmask 255.255.255.224 gw 78.46.85.33 eth0


----------



## Quest (7. Feb. 2011)

Die Zeile hatte ich auch drin. Nur da sie in dem HowTo des Hetzner Wiki zu dem Thema nicht aufgetaucht ist habe ich sie auskommentiert.
Mit der Zusatz-IP lande ich jetzt allerdings auf dem Host.
Der Gast kommt leider trotzdem nicht weiter als bis zum Host.


----------



## Quest (10. Feb. 2011)

Ich bin jetzt soweit, dass das IP Forwarding zum Host funktioniert.
ABER:
- nur wenn ich die bastille-firewall abschalte
- und ihn noch mal per sysctl -p an das Forwarding erinnere

Ist für mich natürlich auf Dauer keine Lösung die Firewall unten zu lassen.
Wie kann ich der Bastille beibringen, dass sie IPs durchschicken soll?


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2011)

Bastille hast Du wo installiert, auf dem Host oder in der VM?


----------



## Quest (10. Feb. 2011)

Da ich mich gar nicht erinnern konnte bastille absichtlich installiert zu haben, habe ich gerade noch mal meine 'Checklisten' (eure howtos) durchgesehen.
Bastille taucht da zwar nirgends auf, ist aber trotzdem auf beiden vorhanden.

Host ist installiert nach Perfect Server Lenny + ISP3
Gast ist installiert nach Perfect Server Squeeze + ISP3


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2011)

Bastille gehört zu ISPConfig 3. ISPConfig sollte aber bei solch einem setup nur in der VM und nicht im host server installiert sein.


----------

